# R and J Hunt Club - Warren County



## gpigate (Apr 8, 2009)

We have several openings on our club in Warren county.

Ignore the stand locations/food plot locations on the plat below.  Those have since changed but this was the best layout image I have.  The land is mostly clear cut anywhere from 1 year - 10 years of growth.  A lot of deer haven / small pine areas.  A TON of white oak hardwood fingers.  The image below is over 3 years old.







You can find more info here -R and J Hunt Club

We take a maximum of 12 members, dues right at 550.00.  We only charge actual cost so that may fluctuate a little bit.

We do assign spots based on when you join.  With 12 members we generally have 4 or so floating / guest areas.  You are free to move around as long as you do not go into someone else's area without permission.  We haven't seen a problem with this yet.

Bunch of laid back family guys.  We often have wives and children in camp and hunting.  Excessive drinking is not allowed.

If you have questions or would like more information just send me a PM.  If you would like to see the property I should be able to get down there the weekend of the 25th.

Trail cam photos
http://picasaweb.google.com/greg.pi...?authkey=Gv1sRgCKbvuq_KxOqVQw&feat=directlink

More pictures of the property

Pond





Hardwood area





Powerline (half of it)





Camp with power





area on down side of map where it shows red dirt.  Photo from 07





middle hill looking out





another oak photo





Buck from 2008





Buck from 2006


----------



## gpigate (Apr 12, 2009)

btt


----------



## cchupp (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you have any rbbits ?


----------



## gpigate (Apr 18, 2009)

we do have rabbits.


----------



## gpigate (Apr 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## gpigate (Apr 29, 2009)

bump. we could use 3 or 4 more members.  currently at 7


----------



## cchupp (May 1, 2009)

Would you be interested in rabbit lease after deer season ?


----------



## gpigate (May 3, 2009)

not really.  We generally keep all "off" seasons open for members who want to camp, fish, predator, rabbit, coon etc hunt.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 8, 2009)

Still need 2-3 members


----------



## greg mcgee (Mar 4, 2014)

Do have any open for 2014 and 2015 call or text me 706-445-0752 greg


----------



## gpigate (Mar 10, 2014)

club was dissolved 5 years ago.


----------



## rlc22 (Mar 13, 2014)

How many acres? Do you have a contact number


----------



## GaHitman (Mar 13, 2014)

rlc22 said:


> how many acres? Do you have a contact number



x2^^^^^


----------



## Buck Nasty (Mar 13, 2014)

Stop.......Please see post# 11.  This club is no longer......


----------



## triton196 (Mar 30, 2014)

the club does not exsist anymore read above


----------



## centerc (Nov 5, 2014)

interested for hog only


----------



## AL123Jenks (Nov 5, 2014)

I am interested in how many acres and where at in Warren County price is good I just need a descent place to hunt and not people all over you when you hunt.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 12, 2014)

Really yall??!?!?!!???!?!?!?


----------



## duckhunt7 (Nov 14, 2014)

Im very interested, what's your number or give me a call or text at 706-699-1204


----------



## AL123Jenks (Nov 15, 2014)

I am interested also give me a call 7067267256.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 15, 2014)

Somebody Please delete this thread!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 15, 2014)

Ohhh, I wanna join too!


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 15, 2014)

Would you be interested in leasing for Bigfoot hunts ?


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol


----------



## AL123Jenks (Nov 17, 2014)

*ignore people*

You need to take this off line if you are not going to respond to the hunters that want to join and you are not going to call back.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 17, 2014)

Give the op several days and he will give you a call. The family pet passed away and he is in mourning. Wait patiently by the phone.


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 17, 2014)

This is something else!


----------



## watermedic (Nov 18, 2014)

BwaaaHaaaaaHaaaaa!

Unfreakinbelievable!!!


----------



## GMAC66 (Nov 19, 2014)

Any Elk on the property?


----------



## watermedic (Nov 19, 2014)

I saw some pink Wombats over that way last week!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 25, 2014)

AL123Jenks said:


> You need to take this off line if you are not going to respond to the hunters that want to join and you are not going to call back.



Please for the love of God, read the entire thread, and then re-read it, paying close attention to post #11 on 3/10/14...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll join.   

Lol


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 25, 2014)

GMAC66 said:


> Any Elk on the property?



Heard there was a few


----------



## gpigate (Feb 23, 2015)

gpigate said:


> club was dissolved 5 years ago.



found reading the thread quite humorous 

I can still call all the guys that want to be called.  Maybe we can chat about golf, fishing, clubs that do not exist any more


----------



## watermedic (Feb 23, 2015)

All in fun, at least for some of us!


----------



## Country443 (Mar 6, 2015)

Would be interested if you have an opening, 706-598-0994


----------

